# Poor Ava ..... Heavy!!!



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I feel so bad for her that she has to tolerate this bully puppy! Bogart is such a little prick for real HAHAHAHA!! AVA puts up with him though anyway here are some fun shots of the brats playing around. It's so nice that these 2 are getting along I hope it lasts one can only dream right? LOL


















































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics! Nice looking dogs for sure


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol GREAT shots, Sadie! I love this one 








She's like Bam! Take that yo! The one before that is awesome too. Action shots are bangin!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Thanks Lauren!!! They are way too funny. Thank You Bella as well ...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So cute! I hope they stay that way too. Same with my two.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol GREAT shots, Sadie! I love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHa and then after that they are both smiling like " what? we were just playin moma"


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


>


I reaaally like this one. Great pics like always.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOOK at those 2!! Lovin Bogart more everyday.. pshhaww yah those two dogs will be mates for life, LOL watch like peas and carrots lol but let another dog try to get friendly..  .. You know you wanna send that b8tch myway..  I know you aint no breeder but when it happens.. well ~ you know..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love me some red dogs!!!!! particularly the ones that can work


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they are too cute together!!! i love their collars!!! i hope they stay happy together too!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks you guys!! lol these 2 are really quite funny together they amuse me more than you know LOL. Bogart get's a little ruff sometimes but AVA smacks the crap out of him when he get's out of line LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Thanks you guys!! lol these 2 are really quite funny together they amuse me more than you know LOL. Bogart get's a little ruff sometimes but AVA smacks the crap out of him when he get's out of line LOL


:rofl: sounds about right... LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice! Its good to see them both


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! Man Bogart got big!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Really nice pics!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

very nice dogs, they're great looking!!!!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

They are cute! I love the beautiful white teeth they have! I hope they stay that way for you! They seem like they are having a blast!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice, they make a nice pair!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You guys !! You are all so kind I am sending you all some rep points from me and the kids!! Thanks again for the great feedback.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I am lovin these pics girl. Bogart is a brat.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love action/play shots.They are my fave.They compliment each other very well.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Your Ava reminds me so much of my ginnie when she was in her prime! She has a little spitfire personality huh? I am in love with her; if she had puppies I would be forced to buy one (hint hint)


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Bogart is equally as good looking I am just biased toward female dogs...didn't want Bogart to think I wasn't showing him any love!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks The 3rd! Bogart is still a pup he's 9 months old. Still maturing he is Jocko/Redboy

Ava the female is a heavy inbred Jeep/Redboy bitch.

Here are there peds both of them are spit fires LOL Thanks for the compliments by the way!

Ava-female

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE

Bogart-

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328954] :: A'S BOGART


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are some nice peds!! I never did get Ginnie registered (long story not appropriate for this forum) but here are her parents peds...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [159130] :: 'PR'CAMELOT'S SUNSHINE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [140358] :: RED HOT'S JACK BOOTS


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice some OFRN and camelot You have some of the older camelot strain in the ped which was bred nicely when the line first took off (before it got sloppy). The older strain of camelot still has a lot of working potential can't say the same for the newer stuff. Those dog's do pretty well in WP from what I hear. 

Thank You for the nice compliments on the dog's and on their peds they stem from some really nice box dogs. I am really happy with what I have wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL that's great! They are adore-a-bull!


----------



## Orlando (Jan 4, 2010)

very very pretty dogs

real fun to watch


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

These are great! I love watching appropriate play between dogs!


----------

